# Shore fishing East Liverpool?



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

I was wondering if I could get some help on any places to shore fish close to east liverpool, and or mountaineer. I want to catch catfish. Any help would be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Any land along the river is great for catfish. Down along River Road in EL where the island runs parallel with the road is a concrete plant, DW Dickeys. There's a parking spot and a path that'll take you to the inside of the river. Lots of big cats in that calm water. Good luck!

Outdoor Hub mobile,the outdoor information engine


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks i really appreciate it. Do i just pull off on the side of the road or do you park in the dw dickeys parking lot??


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Also how many people can you fish there? I am looking to fish 3-4 people


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Plenty of room for a few guys. The lot sits off the road and you half to walk over the hill. Not a bad hike and there's a path that'll bring ya out. Good luck 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SaugerHunter91 (Dec 6, 2011)

Never tried that spot your talking of riverrat... Usually hit the shore there at the wharf... Plan on hitting the river hard this year though.. any tips on bait and tackle?


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

how's the fishing and where is the wharf at saugerhunter? I have never fished the river but plan on doing so this year any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

FYI,,,
You can't beat using/ downloading 'Google Earth' for finding the bank fishing spots.
You can move up the 'TIME BAR' to 2012 by using the tool bar icon.
We use it all the time, boat launches, dam access & roads, parking spots, DEER Bottle-necks etc. 
Even steellhead spots. If the water is clear, you can find the 'HOLES'!!!


----------

